# NUEVOS EDIFICIOS DE 28 PISOS



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Parece que ya se dio el visto bueno para llevar adelante el proyecto de *Edificios El Golf-Miro Quesada * a partir del presente año. La pre-venta se iniciaría en los próximos meses.
El proyecto contempla la construcción de dos edificios de 28 pisos y un edificio de 19 pisos con departamentos de entre 140 y 190 m2. 
La inversión total será de US$ 39.4 millones. 
Se espera que los inmuebles estén terminados para fines del 2007


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buena noticia, fotos !!!!!!!!!!!!! de renders !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

tienes algun tipo de render?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

No, todavía. Si consigo lo pongo.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

no hay duda que ya empezo el boom inmobiliario en lima : un edificio de 40 pisos , 2 de 28 y ese plaza 3 de 21 , que vendra despues .....ta tan nadie lo sabe .......


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chevere la noticia...el 2008 se acerca.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Una pregunta para el que pueda contestar: ¿hasta cuántos pisos tiene un edificio de departamentos? Sé que los edificios más altos siempre son los de oficinas, pero me gustaría saber cuál es el más alto de departamentos.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

oye, cuánto cuesta un depa de 140 mts2?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Todo depende la zona.En San Isidro hay de $300,000 a $600,000 dolares.Pero son mas grandes


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh
tan caro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
y tienen las cañerías de oro????


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

No creo que pase de US$ 100 mil.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El depa mas caro que he visto es uno de $180,000 cerca a Camino Real, de hecho que en el Golf los precios pueden subir aun mas.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Volviendo al tema que chevere que ya salgan mas edificios para Lima, espero ver el render... hasta ahora este el edificio residencial mas alto que se proyecta construir, el mas alto era uno de 21 pisos en Miraflores.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ah, buenos datos, Filter. Me quedé super corto con el precio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sólo quiero ver los renders.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

en la urbanizacion el golf de san isidro, hay edificios de departamentos, el mas alto que vi, tiene 26 pisos, otro tiene 25, otros son de 24, y dos torres gemelas de 23 pisos cada uno........


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> en la urbanizacion el golf de san isidro, hay edificios de departamentos, el mas alto que vi, tiene 26 pisos, otro tiene 25, otros son de 24, y dos torres gemelas de 23 pisos cada uno........


Jejeje...ya no se le conoce como "Urbanización El Golf de San Isidro"...quizas antes se le conocía asi...al igual que las otras urbanizaciones: Orrantia del Mar, Country Club, Bosque el Olivar, Campo de Polo...etc...ahora es simplemente "San Isidro" o "El Golf"...

La unica zona que creo que todavía se conoce como urbanización es Corpac....aunque ahora le han cambiado el nombre a "San Isidro Este"...jeje

Pero si hay un edificio bastante alto en Coronel Portillo...tienes razon, debe tener como unos 26 pisos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias por el dato !............las urbanizaciones del golf !!!juas


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> No creo que pase de US$ 100 mil.


Mi tia vio unos departamentos para ella en San Isidro de 250 metros cuadrados y costaban $300,000.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que caros, prefiero construirme una jato con todas las comodidades en Surco o San Borja.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Mi tia vio unos departamentos para ella en San Isidro de 250 metros cuadrados y costaban $300,000.


Ah, bueno, yo calculé para unos 160 metros, de acuerdo al área de los edificios del thread. Sin embargo, reconozco que me quedé corto, pues esta zona es pituca.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

jajaja.si es un poco exagerado el precio pero haci cuestan.Sera porque son como penthouse.Igual mi tia compro en Miraflores uno grande por $150,000 y se ahorro los $150,000.El departamento es hasta mas grande que el de San Isidro y en el malecon.Claro que San Isidro es mas pituco que Miraflores en mi opinion.Igual que bien que siguen las construcciones de edificios en Lima.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Marsupilami said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
> tan caro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> y tienen las cañerías de oro????



no, de platino  mentira-...
ten encuenta que la zona es chévere, no es lo mejor.. mejor... de Lima, pero si está dentro del top 5


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> No creo que pase de US$ 100 mil.



por supuesto que sí !!!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ya reconocí que me quedé corto con el precio!!!! Se ruega encarecidamente... no insistir.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

jajajaja bueno y el render?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Todavía no sale el render. Apenas salga lo pongo.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Y ahy renders del edificio de 40 pisos?


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que tal si en ves de construir 2 edificios de 28 pisos y uno de 19 ,,, hagan uno de 45 y 30 pisos !! ,,, Bacan seria , huh ? ,,


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Una pregunta para el que pueda contestar: ¿hasta cuántos pisos tiene un edificio de departamentos? Sé que los edificios más altos siempre son los de oficinas, pero me gustaría saber cuál es el más alto de departamentos.


Q1 Tower In Australia ! , 323 m , 78 Floors !

Pero el mas lujoso del mundo pues ,, TRUMP World TOWER , whereelse but in New York City !! , Bill Gates tiene un depa ahi ! , Derek Jeter tambien ! ,, bueno son 262 m , 72 pisos !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vivir en un edificio de tamaña altura me daría miedo, al menos aquí en Lima, por los sismos digo...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Vivir en un edificio de tamaña altura me daría miedo, al menos aquí en Lima, por los sismos digo...


No se porque te daria miedo ! , toda la costa oeste de los Estados Unidos , por ejemplo , ciudades que tienen grandes edificaciones , edificios de 40 , 30 , pisos , residenciales y de todo tipo ! , no pasa nada ! , tienen que etsar bien planeados ! , japon por ejemplo !! , no creo que haya pais con mas sismos que japon !! , a mi si me gustaria vivir en un depa de semejante altura !!! dejaria caer una moneda y al que le cayo le cayo ! , jajaj ! no no es cierto !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, de gustar me gustaría, la vista sería alucinante, pero el temor siempre estaría allí.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Hablando de vistas, hoy dìa fui al nuevo Saga de Miraflores, y como estaba repleto nos estacionamos en el 6 piso y no saben las vistas que hay!! A San Isidro, A Miraflores, la Costa Verde y tb Surquillo (jaja) y vi la mansion esa que habìan destruido para construir el supuesto edificio, el terreno es enorme!! y esta ahì totalmente desperdiciado, facilmente caberìa un hotel ahì.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye, pero creo que sólo tiene 4 pisos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

es que de seguro está incluyendo a los estacionamientos.....no sé...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah bueno, al menos las escaleras mecánicas sólo llegan hasta un cuarto nivel, no me percaté si había dos pisos más.


----------

